# Scary Games?



## Lucy Bones (Dec 31, 2009)

What's the scariest video game you've ever played? And I mean genuine horror.

So far, Fatal Frame is the only game that's ever really had me scared. That shit is horrific. T_T


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 31, 2009)

Wuss :V


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Dec 31, 2009)

Silent Hill 3 has been the only one to actually scare me. People told me Dead Space was scary, but the only that scared me was thinking I would die in the next room and have to start over.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 31, 2009)

F.E.A.R

I will not lie, pants were shat. :V


----------



## Gight (Dec 31, 2009)

Metal_Skunk said:


> People told me Dead Space was scary, but the only that scared me was thinking I would die in the next room and have to start over.



It actually was scary at some parts.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 31, 2009)

am It the onle one who finds "scary games" amusing maybe providing a little adrenaline but  not scary? Shits predictable.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Dec 31, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> am It the onle one who finds "scary games" amusing maybe providing a little adrenaline but not scary? Shits predictable.


 No, theres nothing more fun in a horror game than watching a guy get dragged off screen and listening to his death scream while seeing his limbs fly past you.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 31, 2009)

F.E.A.R. made me jump out of my seat a couple of times.

Doom 3 did too, but that's only because enemies would randomly lunge at you as you're turning around.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 31, 2009)

Metal_Skunk said:


> No, theres nothing more fun in a horror game than watching a guy get dragged off screen and listening to his death scream while seeing his limbs fly past you.


Is it bad I find it horribly funny when that happens?


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Dec 31, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Is it bad I find it horribly funny when that happens?


 Nope, I laugh everytime that happens to me lol.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 31, 2009)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Nope, I laugh everytime that happens to me lol.


Yeah, I laughed my ass of half the time shit's so cheesy.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 31, 2009)

Clock Tower. (Specifically, The First Fear, but they're all good)

Silent Hill isn't scary - Creepy, yes. Scary, no.

F.E.A.R. isn't scary - Again, creepy. Scary? No.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Dec 31, 2009)

Shalebridge Cradle in Thief 3, followed by System Shock 2 and The Haunted Cathedral in Thief 1.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 31, 2009)

Dead Space startled me, but didn't scare me. I didn't really feel fear or sympathy for the faceless main character. F.E.A.R however made me feel like I was actually in jeopardy.


----------



## quayza (Dec 31, 2009)

Dead space kills it. 

Hands down.


----------



## Beta_7x (Dec 31, 2009)

F.E.A.R.: Extraction Point

Fuck that game was scarier than F.E.A.R. itself, I think the creators were on fucking drugs when they thought of that stuff.


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 31, 2009)

I find Dead Space to be an incredibly intense game, with some genuinely shocking moments. Like when corpses you could swear you dismembered five minutes ago jump up and start rushing you. It doesn't help that I usually play at three in the morning...in the dark...

I didn't find Doom 3 scary. Just really predictable. 
"Oh look, a room. Let's see...yup, there's a zombie there. And he'll wait till I hit the invisible tripwire to rush me...might as well kill him now." 

Bioshock has some frightening moments. Sander Cohen's level, specifically.


----------



## Skittle (Dec 31, 2009)

FATAL FRAME ALL THE WAY.


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 31, 2009)

skittle said:


> FATAL FRAME ALL THE WAY.


I've heard that was a really good game. I've tried to get it several times, but the stores never had it. Kinda like Dead Space. I had to go to four different stores before they had a copy for Xbox 360.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 31, 2009)

I never got into horror games. The closest to one that I do have is Aliens vs. Predator for the PC. Those facehuggers...*Shivers.*

I believe the first Silent Hill is available on the PSN. Should get that...


----------



## Surgat (Dec 31, 2009)

_System Shock 2_, and _Condemned_ in a few spots.


----------



## Skittle (Dec 31, 2009)

Rsyk said:


> I've heard that was a really good game. I've tried to get it several times, but the stores never had it. Kinda like Dead Space. I had to go to four different stores before they had a copy for Xbox 360.


Online is your best bet.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 31, 2009)

Silent Hill 2 and 3.
Silent Hill: The Room only upset my NIGHTMARES when Henry's room started becoming all fucked up and terrifying. That's the one place meant to be safe and it was all... ergh.

Homecoming isn't really scary at all, though, huh?


----------



## Jelly (Dec 31, 2009)

Fatal Frame II.
Silent Hill 2 and 3.

joe and mac when that dinosaur ate you and you turned into little bones

oh god ;_______;

getting killed when playing chubby cherub
for some reason silver surfer scared the shit out of me
and alien trilogy because facehuggers scared the shit out of me
on the count of my dad showing me aliens when i was 4


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 31, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Fatal Frame II.
> Silent Hill 2 and 3.
> 
> joe and mac when that dinosaur ate you and you turned into little bones
> ...



*pat pat*


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 31, 2009)

I've heard that the recent Silent Hill games are simply frustrating messes of gameplay, which pretty much takes away from the scary part. Kind of hard to be scared about things when your yelling at your character to get the hell out of a corner. (I played a game called Obscure once...terrible, terrible choice.)


----------



## Skittle (Dec 31, 2009)

Rsyk said:


> I've heard that the recent Silent Hill games are simply frustrating messes of gameplay, which pretty much takes away from the scary part. Kind of hard to be scared about things when your yelling at your character to get the hell out of a corner. (I played a game called Obscure once...terrible, terrible choice.)


Haha. I played the new Silent Hill game for the wii for 45 minutes. 20 of which were trying to find a small door with the flash light. The throw off mechanisms are SO FUCKIN' ANNOYING. They dun work half the time.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 31, 2009)

Rsyk said:


> I've heard that the recent Silent Hill games are simply frustrating messes of gameplay, which pretty much takes away from the scary part. Kind of hard to be scared about things when your yelling at your character to get the hell out of a corner. (I played a game called Obscure once...terrible, terrible choice.)



Homecoming has some weird difficulty influxes-- "oh Christ, I don't enough health to deal with the endless respawning SPIDER DEMONS WITH BLADE-ARMS" and some controls are hard to learn.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 31, 2009)

The gameplay was always kind of bad.
The clumsy controls and battle system was actually a good part in my mind. It reinforces the idea that you're some dumbass comically trying to survive a living hell.

But yeah, since all the new ones really have is gameplay.
I hear ya.


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 31, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Homecoming has some weird difficulty influxes-- "oh Christ, I don't enough health to deal with the endless respawning SPIDER DEMONS WITH BLADE-ARMS" and some controls are hard to learn.


Ah, ammo. That's one of the most important things in a survival horror. To much, and it's not scary. To little, and it's to difficult. But you strike the right amount, and it's great. 

Like in Dead Space. You get plenty of ammo, so long as you can actually prevent yourself from going crazy in a firefight. If you do that...It's very difficult to survive. And it's difficult to keep from going crazy when you're constantly tensed, waiting for something to pop out of a vent or come up behind you...


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 31, 2009)

Probably the closest thing I've ever come to scared while playing a game is the ghost ship stage on Super Mario World where you fall for a long-assed time.

I have had so many nightmares about infinitely falling, and that part just creeps me out when I play it.

Other than that, none. I've played Silent Hill, and Resident Evil, and that thing where you have to run from the guy with scissors, and Darkseed, and FEAR, and Dead Space, 
and none of it ever did shit to me.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 31, 2009)

Since none of those other games save Fatal Frame are anywhere near scary, I'm just gonna put this one out there: Action 52. "Game" freakin' gave me nightmares as a child.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 31, 2009)

Rsyk said:


> Ah, ammo. That's one of the most important things in a survival horror. To much, and it's not scary. To little, and it's to difficult. But you strike the right amount, and it's great.
> 
> Like in Dead Space. You get plenty of ammo, so long as you can actually prevent yourself from going crazy in a firefight. If you do that...It's very difficult to survive. And it's difficult to keep from going crazy when you're constantly tensed, waiting for something to pop out of a vent or come up behind you...



And give you like 4 hours to kill it.
I had to let half the things kill me so I could see the hilarious "durr, im your head now" montages.


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 31, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> And give you like 4 hours to kill it.
> I had to let half the things kill me so I could see the hilarious "durr, im your head now" montages.


I actually haven't died yet. I'm not that far into it, so it'll probably happen later, but I've done alright so far. Closest I got was in the first quarantine stage. Ran out of ammo halfway through and had to melee everything to death.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 31, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Probably the closest thing I've ever come to scared while playing a game is the ghost ship stage on Super Mario World where you fall for a long-assed time.



Were you scared of the GIANT EEL in the sunkern ship in Mario 64?
'Cause I was. ;__;


----------



## Jelly (Dec 31, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Were you scared of the GIANT EEL in the sunkern ship in Mario 64?
> 'Cause I was. ;__;



Wow.
What are you, like, 9?


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 31, 2009)

I could barely make it through the F.E.A.R 2 demo.  I'm a wuss.


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 31, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Wow.
> What are you, like, 9?


Hey, Diablo 2 scared me when I was seven. Something about the first boss, and the room full of bodies...The soundtrack didn't help. I wish I could find it now though. It was probably fun...

But that giant eel? That's hardly scary. That's barely even creepy.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 31, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Wow.
> What are you, like, 9?



Uh, sure, why not.

You're down in the murky water... the music's all haunting and as you slooowly swim toward the ship you have to face SATAN HIMSELF.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 31, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Uh, sure, why not.
> 
> You're down in the murky water... the music's all haunting and as you slooowly swim toward the ship you have to face SATAN HIMSELF.



It's an eel.






you have got to be kidding me
i feel bad for that thing
imagine going through life with a face like that
or making a face like that


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 31, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> It's an eel.
> 
> you have got to be kidding me



*fetal position*

Nrah-- you need a picture of it sticking its head out of the ship all "RAR" like... And there's a star on the end of its tail, so you need to CHASE it in one mission.

It WAS the 90's. I was Underage Cancer and it was before I started becoming the Incredible Badass you know today.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 31, 2009)

There was one sequence of bioshock that was pretty intense...

...especially since I was sleep deprived and jacked up on an insane amount of caffeine when I played it.


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 31, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> There was one sequence of bioshock that was pretty intense...
> 
> ...especially since I was sleep deprived and jacked up on an insane amount of caffeine when I played it.


That game is fun. Especially the plasmids. Telekinesis can be one of the most entertaining powers. ("I just killed your friend, and now, I'm going to kill you. With his corpse!")


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 31, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> There was one sequence of bioshock that was pretty intense...
> 
> ...especially since I was sleep deprived and jacked up on an insane amount of caffeine when I played it.



I haven't finished it, but choosing uh... to not be nice to Little Sisters is upsetting, though not as bad as the hype had me believe.

It's interesting how a video game can bring up actual emotions, you know?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 31, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Were you scared of the GIANT EEL in the sunkern ship in Mario 64?
> 'Cause I was. ;__;


Never played it.


OH! I remember another thing that creeped me out (as a child, and not now).
The ending to Monster Party for the NES. There's some princess chick that comes out of a box, and her face cracks and melts off.
And then the little boy who lets her out has the same thing happen to him.

It's at 0:47 if you're bored / curious enough to watch:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNrEJYnx5VI


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 31, 2009)

I do recall FEAR making me a bit frightful during my first playthrough of it. But then I noticed how predictable it was on my second and by that time, it was just another FPS. Granted, a good FPS with very good AI. Doom 3 had that same thing, though on the third playthrough as there were still lots of monsters popping out of dark corners.

Let me see. Clocktower is at the height of my list. Mostly because you CANNOT kill or even attack your enemies.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Dec 31, 2009)

Fatal Frame, I walked into the house and that was it. I heard the whispering. I said fuck it.

Eternal Darkness Sanity's Requiem - HOLY. FUCK. The bathtub. The fucking bathtub. That scream chills me every time. I get flashbacks from The Ring. D: My head fell off and recited Poe at me, wtf, what the fucking fuck. Omg.

You know what scared me shitless when I was a young teenage girl. ... Fucking Zelda. Those wallmasters that would COME OUT OF NOWHERE AND GRAB YOU JESUS FUCK
The redead too. They made that noise and jumped on you. I hated walking through Hyrule as adult link. D:

You know what also scared me that was really silly. ...The fucking zombie level in Conker's Bad Fur Day.

And of course, Resident Evil. I could never figure out the controls on the old demo disks before I was being eaten alive. D:


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 31, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Never played it.
> 
> 
> OH! I remember another thing that creeped me out (as a child, and not now).
> ...



Okay, that IS creepy.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jan 1, 2010)

I seriously just got scared shitless playing Fatal Frame. T_T

I ran into this bitch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s7FDee_W3s


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 1, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I seriously just got scared shitless playing Fatal Frame. T_T
> 
> I ran into this bitch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s7FDee_W3s


Damnit, I have to get that game!!!


----------



## MayDay (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, Doom 3 freaked me out. I was 14 back then, I recall.
I mean, everything, from the creep music; to the possibility of getting ambushed in the dark at any moment...that really gets on your nerves.


----------



## Gonebatty (Jan 1, 2010)

Silent hill. I had to buy it online on psn for my psp. I'm not good with these things.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 1, 2010)

Silent Hill series, hands down.


----------



## Kajet (Jan 2, 2010)

It seems the scariest games leave you, the player without weapons, where you have at best your wits to save you, and at worse random blind luck.

Also, NO friendly NPCs, that's one thing that made the first RE much worse than RE4, cause at least 90% of the time you were ALONE.


----------



## Korex (Jan 3, 2010)

How about the Game Project F.E.A.R origin is it scary? I only got freaked out in Doom 3..


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 3, 2010)

Korex said:


> How about the Game Project F.E.A.R origin is it scary? I only got freaked out in Doom 3..



I felt the original FEAR was a better FPS then Project Origin.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Jan 3, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> am It the onle one who finds "scary games" amusing maybe providing a little adrenaline but  not scary? Shits predictable.



You never played Silent Hill.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 3, 2010)

FoxyAreku said:


> You never played Silent Hill.


Areku, This is Cyclops, He's trying (poorly) to be manly.


----------



## Lady_Lapin (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm going to agree with Doom 3... I used to hide behind things whenever my ex played it! It was utterly terrifying to be an observer, never mind play the damn game!


----------



## Korex (Jan 3, 2010)

OK how about the new AVP game which also has a doom feeling in it?


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jan 3, 2010)

Meh Doom 3 wasn't really that scary after the first 3 sections. Once you get the chainsaw and the shotgun it was easy. Just run into a room with the chainsaw revved up revved up and kill everything.


----------



## Mona Fantome (Jan 3, 2010)

Afraid of Monsters: Directors cut made me cry when I played it. Just the nightmarish feel to it is horribly scary.


----------



## shado (Jan 3, 2010)

Penumbra: Overture was pretty scary until I figured out how easy it is to avoid the demonic wolves.
Also, _how did nobody mention the Lurker Shark?_


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello kitty the game.
I still have nightmares about it.


----------



## Silvwolf (Jan 3, 2010)

It'd have to be Doom 3 and Silent Hill 4. When I played those, I was 13 and I had nightmares for a while. Hell, one of my friends closed his eyes out of fright when I played Silent Hill 4.


----------



## YokoWolf (Jan 3, 2010)

JUON...sadly enough. I've watched my friends and brothers play Deadspace and other games, but JUON was the only one I played which made me jump behind the couch.


----------



## Barak (Jan 3, 2010)

Huh...Penumbra : Black Plague

Naked guy,running around,you have not a FREAKING WEAPON,AND YOU CAN'T LOOK AT THEM OR YOU ARE DEAD


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 3, 2010)

Barak said:


> Huh...Penumbra : Black Plague
> 
> *Naked guy,running around,you have not a FREAKING WEAPON,AND YOU CAN'T LOOK AT THEM OR YOU ARE DEAD*



Sounds like rape.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 4, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Sounds like rape.


That is also a frightening game...depending on who you are...and what team you're on...


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 5, 2010)

I was young, but Medievil 1 and 2 creeped me out, both pumpkin levels actually... and Diablo, I had a nightmare with that one, but that didn't keep me away from it...


----------



## REDnico (Jan 6, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Hey, Diablo 2 scared me when I was seven. Something about the first boss, and the room full of bodies...The soundtrack didn't help. I wish I could find it now though. It was probably fun...
> 
> But that giant eel? That's hardly scary. That's barely even creepy.



I still play Diablo 2, and Andariels creepy old lady boobies scare me ;_____;

and that eel was scary as you can possibly believe, I mean, you're just swimming, chill, and you turn aroundANDFUCKINGHOLYSHITGIANTFUCKINGEEL. at least the first time.

"Real" scary games never scare me, its little things in regular videogames that scare me.  Like the Flood from Halo, at least in concept.  I mean, Zombie-like parasites, that can steal your teammates from you, AND they can wield weapons AND drive vehicles AND run and jump like they have Jesus powers.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jan 6, 2010)

REDnico said:


> "Real" scary games never scare me, its little things in regular videogames that scare me.


Like that damn eel from Super Mario 64, I'm still scared to go into any water in a video game because of that thing >.<.


----------



## Neon_Infection (Jan 10, 2010)

Fatal Frame, enough said.


----------



## The Wave (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not going to lie, Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30. Especially the ending. It's just much realistic than most shooters, I could actually _feel_ that I was right there in the middle of the battle field. I could even feel the pain of the characters. Man, that was no fun.

But then again, I was 14-15 year old when I played it. Now I'm just enjoying the games. >_>


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 10, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Like that damn eel from Super Mario 64, I'm still scared to go into any water in a video game because of that thing >.<.



Try the Ichythosaur in Half Life. If you go into the water with that thing, it tries to maul you with this really scary growling gurgling. In some part of the expansion Opposing Force. The game forces you to kill them, the only way to do so is to go down underwater.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 10, 2010)

THANK YOU to everyone who shares my fear of that _goddamned demon spawn eel_ in Mario 64.


----------



## Mealing (Jan 11, 2010)

Silent Hill from 1 - 3. Ohh my god destroyed my mind as a child. Especialy Pyramid Head and his sexual escapades and the merry go round, in 3, that is live horses scewered on spikes. . . bad times. 

Condemened 1 also scared me considerably. 

Little Big Adventure also scared me, not because it had a scary story the game was just so bad I actualy had nightmares as a child I was trapped in it.

Ohh yeah and Mr Hand in Zelda Ocarina of Time. . . they looked cute on my gameboy not so much on my tv.


----------

